# Welche Kernelversion für ati-drivers-15.12 und steam[Solved]

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hallo @all

ich habe nur eine kurze Frage, welche Kernelversion für den fglrx treiber 15.12-r1 am besten geeignet ist. Ich hatte ihn mit Version 4.7.4-gentoo am laufen allerdings etwas unstabil. Bin jetzt testweise auf 4.4.21-gentoo runtergegangen, habe allerdings immer noch beim starten von X (1.17) einen Crash im dmesg stehen (weiter habe ich ihn noch nicht getestet) ich benutze Kde in der aktuellen 5.7.X version.

Ich würde gerne Steam damit zum laufen bringen was aber schon an der Installation scheitert (Kaum fängt das script an zu baggern schmiert mir der Xserver ab oder friert ein, je nachdem). Am besten war das ergebnis bis jetzt wenn die steamruntime flag gesetzt ist (Standard) allerdings kann ich da den ersten Dialog bei der Installation nur bestätigen und er friert ein oder startet neu (Also der Xserver nicht der ganze Rechner).

Evtl. hat ja jemand erfahrungen damit und kann mir weiterhelfen, meinetwegen kann ich auch auf Kernel 3.19 zurückgehen, hauptsache die Stabilität ist gewährleistet.Last edited by Child_of_Sun_24 on Sun Oct 02, 2016 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Was spricht dagegen den opensource radeon treiber zu verwenden?

Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du denn?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem ein Asrock 970 extreme4 Mainboard, welches leider hops gegangen ist und durch ein Gigabyte 970A-UD3P von mir getauscht wurde, bei dem Asrock funktionierte der fglrx Treiber nicht (Fand keine Unterstützte Karte [Also das Kernel Modul]) jetzt mit dem Gigabyte funktioniert der radeon kerneltreiber nicht mehr korrekt (Black Screen und freeze sobald der Kernel dahin wechselt oder das Modul geladen wird) dafür funktioniert allerdings der fglrx Treiber den ich sowieso lieber nutzen wollte.

Den amdgpu-pro Treiber bekomme ich nicht zum laufen (Fehlen Kernel Symbole zum laden des Moduls die ich einfach nicht in den Kernel bekomme  :Sad:  ) somit bleibt mir um Steam zu testen nur der fglrx Treiber übrig, um den so stabil wie möglich zu bekommen fällt mir leider nichts gescheiteres ein als die Kernel Version anzupassen, so dass keine Patches mehr erforderlich sind damit er läuft.

Habe es auch schon mit jeder der drei FastTls Optionen versucht ( also 0, 1, 2) aber kein nennenswerter unterschied, die AccelMethod kann man glaube ich sowieso nicht anpassen, oder irre ich mich da ?

Bin halt dankbar wenn jemand noch irgendwelche hilfreichen Ideen hätte.

Achso ich habe eine Radeon R9 280X Grafikkarte also GCN 1.0.

----------

## firefly

amdgpu-pro funktioniert noch nicht mit GCN 1.0 hardware. Der amdgpu kernel treiber hat noch keine Unterstützung für GCN 1.0.

Aktuell funktioniert nur der radeon kernel treiber mit radeonsi(mesa).

Ich selbst habe diese combo mit kernel 4.7.2 und mesa 12.0.3 auf einer Radeon R7 370 (PITCAIRN)

+ sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20160628 am laufen.

Damit kann ich problemlos Spiele wie z.b. Borderlands 2, Portal 2 per Steam spielen.

fglrx wird nicht mehr weiter entwickelt. AMD ist auf amdgpu-pro gewechselt für alle weiteren Entwicklungen.

Hast du auch die passenden firmware files installiert bzw. fix in den kernel integriert?

AFAIK gab es updates, welche einige Probleme bei den r3/r9er Reihe von GCN 1.0/1.1 GPUs behoben hat.

Gehe auch mal den gentoo wiki artikel durch: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon (deine karte ist eine TAHITI)

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Erstmal vorab, habe es jetzt zum laufen gebracht  :Smile: 

Musste zwangsweise den aktuellen 4.7.4-gentoo kernel bzw. jetzt den 4.7.5-gentoo kernel nehmen, da mein Netzwerk unter älteren Kerneln komischerweise nicht erkannt wurde (dhcp timeout, statisch war keine dns auflösung möglich), habe dann gleich mal die Chance genutzt und meine Kernel Config auf das nötigste abzuspecken da noch viel "müll" von meinem Virtualisierungsprojekt drin war, jetzt läuft der fglrx Treiber sehr stabil, ich konnte Steam installieren und lade gerade Bioshock Infinite zum testen runter  :Smile: .

Der amdgpu Treiber soll ja ab Kernel 4.8 eine experimentelle unterstützung bekommen, allerdings hatte ich nicht den inkernel Treiber genommen sondern den amdgpu-pro Treiber aus dem Vulkan Overlay (Ist eine modifizierte Version des farmboy0 Overlays und ist nicht in layman enthalten, dort wird der experimentelle Treiber zur verfügung gestellt den Amd momentan nur für Ubuntu anbietet) allerdings braucht das Kernel Modul Debugging Symbole wie ASSERT_CRITICAL, ASSERT, CRASH_TO_DEBUGGER die irgendwie durch keine einzige debug option zum kernel hinzugefügt werden, somit konnte ich das modul nichtmal laden um zu gucken ob es meine Karte erkennt.

Die Firmware habe ich auf dem aktuellen stand (Mache alle 1-2 Wochen ein emerge world -avuDN --with-bdeps=y, damit nicht allzuviel auf einmal zusammenkommt) er hat trotzdem das Modul nicht geladen (Lasse es immer im Userspace laden, fest einkompiliert trat allerdings der selbe Fehler auf, die Firmware ist in meiner initrd aber enthalten).

Ich danke dir für die Hilfe, ich hoffe es läuft jetzt endlich, dann kann ich auch unter Linux zocken (Naja, wenigstens ein paar Spiele  :Smile:  ).

----------

## firefly

Also mit dem opensource treibern kann ich auch Bioshock Infinite spielen.

Am anfang gab es noch ein paar darstellungsproblem (manche personen waren komplett weiß -> die Texture fehlte)

Aber das ist mittlerweile auch gelöst.

Im Grunde sprichts nichts mehr für den fglrx treiber.

Nur wenn man unbedingt opengl 4.4+ oder vulkan unterstützung benötigt wäre fglrx (ohne vulkan) oder amdgpu-pro eine wahl

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Wusste gar nicht das der radeon Treiber schon soweit ist das man 3D damit machen kann, naja man lernt immer was dazu  :Smile: 

Ich konnte jetzt mit dem fglrx Treiber auch Bioshock Infinite spielen  :Smile:  Allerdings ruckelt das ein wenig (Unter Windows kein Problem), evtl. werde ich mich mal daran setzen den radeon Treiber wieder zum laufen zu bringen und den zu testen, allerdings befürchte ich das ich modesetting oder kms ausschalten muss damit er läuft.

Im moment warte ich noch darauf das der amdgpu-pro Treiber (Der übrigens die selben Grafikkarten unterstützt wie der fglrx Treiber, also ab den Evergreen chipsätzen (Radeon HD5000+), jedenfalls laut dem Ebuild aus dem overlay) stabil läuft vor allem wäre es nett wenn er ohne die Kernel-Debug funktion auskommen würde und ich nicht meinen ganzen Kernel damit zumüllen muss nur damit ein Treiber funktioniert  :Smile: 

Mit der Vulkan-Api habe ich nämlich ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht, spiele das aktuelle Doom unter Windows damit, läuft hervorragend auf Ultra  :Smile: Last edited by Child_of_Sun_24 on Fri Sep 30, 2016 11:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> Ich konnte jetzt mit dem fglrx Treiber auch Bioshock Infinite spielen  Allerdings ruckelt das ein wenig (Unter Windows kein Problem), evtl. werde ich mich mal daran setzen den radeon Treiber wieder zum laufen zu bringen und den zu testen, allerdings befürchte ich das ich modesetting oder kms ausschalten muss damit er läuft.

 

modesetting und kms musst du für fglrx ausschalten und nicht für den opensource treiber  :Wink: 

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ich meinte damit er keine freezes/hänger beim laden des Kernelmoduls (Also beim wechsel in den Framebuffer modus der Konsole) mehr hat.

Im moment nutze ich dafür ja den simplefb Treiber im Kernel, der hat kein modesetting oder kms (Und der reicht mir eigentlich vollkommen aus).

----------

## firefly

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> Ich meinte damit er keine freezes/hänger beim laden des Kernelmoduls (Also beim wechsel in den Framebuffer modus der Konsole) mehr hat.
> 
> Im moment nutze ich dafür ja den simplefb Treiber im Kernel, der hat kein modesetting oder kms (Und der reicht mir eigentlich vollkommen aus).

 

Ich habe das radeon kernel modul fix im kernel und verwende kein zusätzlichen framebuffer kernel treiber.

Vermutlich kommt der freeze daher, dass du einen zusätzlichen framebuffer treiber aktiv hast obwohl der opensource radeon kernel modul auch einen bereitstellt.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

War bisher nie ein Problem, aber ich werde es mal versuchen.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Es ist mysteriös  :Smile: 

Habe den radeon Treiber im Kernel aktiviert (Fest einkompiliert) und neu gestartet, siehe da es läuft  :Smile: 

Hatte dann allerdings erstmal Probleme mit dem xserver, bis ich dann rausfand das ich den radeonsi treiber aktivieren muss (Manchmal hat man solche Tage  :Very Happy:  )

Die Ruckler bei Bioshock Infinite sind damit auch geschichte es läuft vollkommen flüssig, bin sehr zufrieden, danke nochmal an firefly für die Tipps  :Smile: 

Denke ich kann diesen Thread als gelöst erklären.

----------

## firefly

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> Es ist mysteriös 
> 
> Habe den radeon Treiber im Kernel aktiviert (Fest einkompiliert) und neu gestartet, siehe da es läuft 
> 
> Hatte dann allerdings erstmal Probleme mit dem xserver, bis ich dann rausfand das ich den radeonsi treiber aktivieren muss (Manchmal hat man solche Tage  )
> ...

 

Ja die Namensgebung kann etwas verwirrender sein. Ganz besonders wenn man kernel und userland treibern vermischt.

Im kernel gibt es 2 Treiber für AMD GPUs, radeon und amdgpu. amdgpu unterstützt nur GCN GPUs (wobei anfangs nur GCN 1.2+). radeon unterstützt neben GCN (ab 1.0) auch ältere Generationen.

Im userspace gibt es (hauptsächlich für 3D Beschleunigung wie opengl) verschiedene Treiber für AMD GPUs (unvollständig):

r300

r600

radeonsi

Für GCN GPUs wird radeonsi verwendet. r600/r300 sind für Ältere Generationen von AMD GPUs.

Wobei radeonsi entweder mit dem radeon oder amdgpu kernel treiber kommunizieren kann.

Für Xorg gibt es wiederum eigene DDX treiber: radeon oder amdgpu.

Einen groben überblick welcher Treiber welche Hardware unterstützt kann man hier einsehen: https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/

----------

